# Lake Fork Guides



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Anyone ya'll would recommend and why ? Thanks in advance, Jeff


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Probably know the answer, but R U goin 4 crappie R Bass?


----------



## GLW (Nov 15, 2006)

Brooks Rogers


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

Randy Oldfield, he is out of Wills Point the last time I checked.!


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Freon, Ill be sticking with the bass.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

David Vance!! He grew up there and has guided since the lake first opened. Fair to say he probably knows the lake structure as good as anyone.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

The below website is for a tackle shop just north of Yantis. Everything you need. On the site you can find many reports from local guides, what they are catching, when and how. It also shows the lake level which is on the rise.

http://www.anglersonline.com/lakeinfo.htm


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Just go up Birch creek and find the creek channel about half way up the creek, past the highline wires, fish just off it. Use a black with blue tail worm or lizard. 6" or 8 "

Bump the worm along the bank then off into the creek.

I lived on that lake for 12 years. I fished it before they even opened it up for the public. I used to guide there too. Until it got to where everyone that caught a bass over 6 pounds became a guide. Still a lot of them there too. Find Tony Clark if he is still around. He knows that lake better than anyone I know including me. I have seen him out fishing when it was sleeting and snowing with nothing but a trolling motor on his boat cause his other motor blew up.


----------



## 123456 (Apr 6, 2005)

Me and the wife are going the last weekend in March, 3 days before the full moon.......can you say SPAWN!!!! Those "Big Mammas" will be locked on the beds tight!
We are using a guy out of Mesquite by the name of Bobby Silger, he is running a special for trips during the month of March. Email or shoot me a PM if you want his contact info.
Noel


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

We used David Strahan and had an excellent trip.


----------



## Txpintal (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks for the all the info. I'll post up how i did in a couple of weeks. If i get another camera by then i'll take some pics.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

Mark Woodruff


----------



## kerlunker (Jun 28, 2006)

I have to recommend Jimmy Everett. he is a younger guide but knows his stuff. unlike some guides, I feel like he is there for me, and not to boost his ego in front of you. He took us out on a 100 degre day in July and I caught a 7 punder, my friend got two five pounders, and we probably boated 30 fish. Not exactly a barn burner day but for the conditions I think we did alright. I think his site is fishinlakefork.com


----------



## 2277master (Jan 16, 2007)

*Larry Barnes*

If you are after the fish that made Fork famous, I recommend Larry Barnes. He is a real nice guy, been there since the lake opened. he really trys to get you on BIG fish. larry caught the fish they called Valantine. Last time I looked, Larry holds the #5 spot in the Texas top 50 Bass. Valantine weighed in somehwere over 17#.
I had a trip with him back in March of '96 with me and my wife. On the way to the lake the fuel pump went out on my new truck, while getting gas in Tyler. I had planned to fish 1 day with Larry, and then 2 or 3 days in my own boat.
When the truck boke down, I called Larry to tell him I wasn't going to be able to make it. A lot of guides don't offer any refund, no matter what.
Larry told me he would call me right back.
The next thing I knew, a guy showed up to tow my boat 45 miles out to my hotel room at the lake, and wouldn't accept a penny! Turns out he was a previous customer of Larry's. They had become freinds, obviously. We went to the airport and picked up a rental car and made the trip with Larry, after all...
Great guide and a great guy!
Great


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I know Larry Very nice guy. I met him when Jim Haslett took him out the first time he fished Lake Fork. He said Jim spent more time in the water than he did in the boat.


----------

